

Ubuntu Orchestra - sciurus
https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-o-ubuntu-orchestra-server

======
sciurus
There is more discussion at
[https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/cloud-
server-n...](https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/cloud-server-n-
install-service)

